
Ask HN: Do you think Stripe integration with SaaS should be simpler? - darafsheh
I&#x27;ve been talking to hundreds of SaaS startups about SaaS billing for the past few months, and here is an overall observation:<p>Almost all early-stage SaaS startups architect and build a direct integration with Stripe or a subscription billing system like Chargebee, Chargify, Recurly, etc. But almost all mid-stage SaaS startups who have over 20k in MRR and ready to grow their SaaS, realize the complexity of updating pricing models and build a scalable SaaS billing integration with Stripe.<p>I want to focus on mid-stage SaaS startups who are making over 20k in revenue.<p>Here is my question for the mid-stage SaaS startups:<p>1- Is this a real pain?<p>2- If you do feel this pain, how do you explain it and what do you search online?<p>3- Am I crazy and completely wrong?
======
tarstarr
Hey! I work at Stripe, specifically on helping Saas businesses get started on
Stripe. Our goal is to make this as easy as possible for you, but sounds like
there are places where it's painful. What are those spots? What can we make
better?

Edit: you can also email me at tara@stripe.com if you'd prefer!

~~~
darafsheh
Hi Tara, that's great. I have been working with Stripe for years and I love
what you guys are doing. The integration to Stripe requires development,
although I agree that the experience is painless initially. When the SaaS
company grows and needs to update pricing models frequently, they need to
build a dashboard on top of their Stripe integration so non-technical teams
can update pricing without consuming development resources.

I spent the past two years building a product on top of Stripe. I've been
wanting to show it a Stripe team member and if you are interested I would love
to get your feedback on it. I was supposed to meet with Edwin Wee in SF back
in July but never got to actually meet.

Here is my calendar link if you are interested to talk:
[https://calendly.com/servicebot/shar](https://calendly.com/servicebot/shar)

